# Pro install



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Here ya pick it apart.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

wheres the drip leg?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> wheres the drip leg?


On the right side it looks like.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> wheres the drip leg?


Not necessary


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Not necessary


 
Why


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Why


You meaning on the gas, it is a natural gas system.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> You meaning on the gas, it is a natural gas system.


 
does anything get a drip leg?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I will throw a few in a big commercial system, but drip legs are only installed on lp appliances round here.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> I will throw a few in a big commercial system, but drip legs are only installed on lp appliances round here.


That's funny

Ever try to clean a gas valve inlet screen on a N/G appliance because there was no drip leg to catch the gas and piping debris?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> That's funny
> 
> Ever try to clean a gas valve inlet screen on a N/G appliance because there was no drip leg to catch the gas and piping debris?


Nope


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

For gas here drip legs are required at every appliance.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It's funny to see a residential water heater just sitting there without earthquake strapping. I'm so used to seeing it, they look naked without them. 







Paul


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> It's funny to see a residential water heater just sitting there without earthquake strapping. I'm so used to seeing it, they look naked without them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
just the opposite here :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> It's funny to see a residential water heater just sitting there without earthquake strapping. I'm so used to seeing it, they look naked without them.
> 
> Paul


Never heard of it

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> That's funny
> 
> Ever try to clean a gas valve inlet screen on a N/G appliance because there was no drip leg to catch the gas and piping debris?


You don't need drip legs in areas with clean/dry NG.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow real heat traps even... :thumbup:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have never seen a gas water heater install manual that did not show one or said the drip leg was optional.
Knowing how much inspectors are sticklers for following what's in the manual, many times their only education, once you all agree the manufacturer doesnt know what their writing in their install manual, (sarcasm) inspector would surely fail it since the install without dripleg doesnt match the manufacturer manual. Right?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> You don't need drip legs in areas with clean/dry NG.
> 
> Mark


How do you know it's always clean and dry?

Never seen an excavator hit a gas main in a water filled ditch? Happens quite often


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

looks good, as long it is legal for your area.

what some dont understand is that there are different code ipc,upc,city. each one can ask for different things. straps , vacuum relief , expansion tank ,dielectric unions. one city back east wanted the went to be 4" no 3" allowed. total bs.

here, some city's want a drip leg and the RV must be piped to the exterior in all


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> How do you know it's always clean and dry?
> 
> Never seen an excavator hit a gas main in a water filled ditch? Happens quite often


It has more to do with the source of the gas. We have not been required to use drip legs in almost 40-years out west. When we see wet gas out here we look for a underground gas line leaking. The tell tale sigh is when a flame undulates you know there is water in the line.

Mark


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Is that a flexible appliance connector I see going into a Furnace? uh oh, That is strictly a no no here. I have always been told by the Wardflex and Trac Pipe, in their training, that it must be screw pipe out of a Furnace and then it can be flex or CSST. Reason being, the Furnace, having a circulating fan, vibrates, and could eventually cut that flex connector causing the house to go booom.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> It's funny to see a residential water heater just sitting there without earthquake strapping. I'm so used to seeing it, they look naked without them.
> 
> Paul


Hey RS, perhaps a pic of a HWT with seismic strapping? Or anyone else for that matter? Never seen it before, definitely not required in Ontario.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

robwilliams said:


> Is that a flexible appliance connector I see going into a Furnace? uh oh, That is strictly a no no here. I have always been told by the Wardflex and Trac Pipe, in their training, that it must be screw pipe out of a Furnace and then it can be flex or CSST. Reason being, the Furnace, having a circulating fan, vibrates, and could eventually cut that flex connector causing the house to go booom.


The fan/squirrel hops out of the cage, does a few somersaults a backflip and a triple lutz and still has enough velocity to sever corrugated stainless steel?


Sounds like we need to call in MythBusters.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

In BC we need the earth quake strapping to code, need a drip leg with the shut off before it so it can be serviced. Also the flex gas line is allowed as long as it doesn't exceed 48".

That drain for the A coil I hope it goes to a floor drain else it needs a ptrap on it and cap off the vent on the Tee.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

robwilliams said:


> Is that a flexible appliance connector I see going into a Furnace? uh oh, That is strictly a no no here. I have always been told by the Wardflex and Trac Pipe, in their training, that it must be screw pipe out of a Furnace and then it can be flex or CSST. Reason being, the Furnace, having a circulating fan, vibrates, and could eventually cut that flex connector causing the house to go booom.


 
We are allowed to use pipe insulation around the flex, instead of a iron pipe nipple, through the furnace jacket. I dont really like the look of iron pipe with a flex sandwiched between.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

In west Tx u must pipe tho t&p out side and stubb out of heater with black pipe pan also has to go to out side wall. Where does the pan terminate ??? You know where Abilene is?? East txs.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Hey RS, perhaps a pic of a HWT with seismic strapping? Or anyone else for that matter? Never seen it before, definitely not required in Ontario.


 
Here's one I did a few weeks ago.















Paul


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Why did you put a pan under it?

It looks like its in an outhouse.

Is there enough combustion air when the door is closed?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The customer specifically asked for a pan, otherwise I wouldn't have. Air is no problem as the door has a vent at the bottom and the top 12" or so of the side walls are open.







Paul


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> In west Tx u must pipe tho t&p out side and stubb out of heater with black pipe pan also has to go to out side wall. Where does the pan terminate ??? You know where Abilene is?? East txs.


There is a drain in the middle of the a\c and W.H. My sister in law graduated from ACU.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Nice school. I was in maintenance at Hardin simmons for two years. It was boring as hell... I know the guys at acu tho and have done a lot of dorm remodels ther. What kind of plumbing do you do?? East txs??? How far east???


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Why did you put a pan under it?
> 
> It looks like its in an outhouse.
> 
> Is there enough combustion air when the door is closed?








Yeah the combustion air inlet looked a little small. Maybe it needs a larger air intake in the door. But I don't know the BTU's of heater and I don't know the area of the air intake. But from picture (install looks very good btw) air intake appears small.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Here you can see in the before pic how the side walls don't go all the way up to the eaves. Each opening is at least as large as the vent in the door. The heater is 40k BTU's.


















Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, never found a dirty screen. Our gas is clean here.



ZL700 said:


> That's funny
> 
> Ever try to clean a gas valve inlet screen on a N/G appliance because there was no drip leg to catch the gas and piping debris?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice up hill t/p 



rocksteady said:


> Here you can see in the before pic how the side walls don't go all the way up to the eaves. Each opening is at least as large as the vent in the door. The heater is 40k BTU's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Why bother with heat traps if you aren't going to insulate?




easttexasplumb said:


> Here ya pick it apart.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

there's a difference between an appliance connector & csst


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Protech said:


> Why bother with heat traps if you aren't going to insulate?


This is Texas, don't worry about heat loss.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Nice up hill t/p


There's no t/p line in that picture. The copper in the upper left corner is a water line but I can't remember for what. The t/p for the old heater was on the right side of the heater with no pipe connected.





Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Then why waste the fittings and pipe on heat traps?

Also, it gets cold in the winter in texas. You are further north than me and it gets a little nippy down here at times.



easttexasplumb said:


> This is Texas, don't worry about heat loss.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Protech said:


> Then why waste the fittings and pipe on heat traps?
> 
> Also, it gets cold in the winter in texas. You are further north than me and it gets a little nippy down here at times.


I think the furnace beside the water heater keeps that closet pretty warm in winter.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> How do you know it's always clean and dry?
> 
> Never seen an excavator hit a gas main in a water filled ditch? Happens quite often



*No it very seldom rains here in TEXAS

the last few years, in severe drought !


*


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.drought.unl.edu/dm/monitor.html

Wow, I thought south Florida was in a bad drought. Texas is much worse.


----------

